# Warning... Depression and Murder-Suicide



## SS8282 (Dec 10, 2006)

Last Sunday, a mother jumped from the bridge onto Hwy 401 in Toronto, with her 2yr old son in her arms.  People who stopped tried to talk her out of it, but she didn't, or couldn't listen. Neither carried any identifications, so it took a while for the police to find out who they were.

As the week went by, more information about them came out.  What basically happened was that the mother had depression and was on medication.  She stopped taking meds because she was breastfeeding her son.  As a result of being off the meds for so long, the depression got a hold of her.  Unfortunately, she was estranged from her family, and was living in a shelter.  People who knew her thought things were going well for her.  She graduated school, and found an apartment, so she could leave the shelter.

Nobody knew that she was 'deteriorating', until it was too late. A family member said, in an interview, that everyone need to pay attention to themselves and others around them for signs of depression. 

At first, people were shocked and saddened. Then there was anger.  They were angry at her for taking her son's life as well.  It must be hard for people to understand that in cases like this; there was no malice or selfishness intended. 

This incident is a reminder of an incident that occurred last year - also on Hwy 401 in Toronto. A father, who was going through a divorce and didn't want to lose custody of his 5yr old daughter, threw her over the bridge, and jumped after her.  He died, but miraculously, his daughter lived. She has fully recovered, at least physically. 

Stories like these are very hard to deal with. I can only imagine the trauma the people who tried to help went through.


----------



## Superiority Tails (Dec 14, 2006)

It's very sad to hear people killing themselves and I hope the families feels better and more able to accept the deaths. It's good the daughter was able to live. I hope you feel better. :hug:


----------



## SS8282 (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks, ST.

One sad thing is that it could've been preventable, had people paid attention, and took steps in providing support. Blaming the mother makes it worse.


----------



## Superiority Tails (Dec 15, 2006)

No problem. Do you think people will pay more attention next time? I know blaming the mother is wrong but she could have went to a therapies before killing herself. Still people could have paid more attention. I think the two deserves equal blame for the death.


----------



## SS8282 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm not 100% sure about that ST.  Sometimes the person doesn't realize how bad he or she really is, and not able to find help.

There was an Amber Alert yesterday. A father with depression abducted his 3yr old daughter. He failed to bring her back to her mother after shopping on Saturday. Due to the incident of the mother and son, everyone were worried that the child was in danger.  Fortunately, this time, the Alert worked, and someone saw the car in a parking lot in another city. The police is still trying to find out exactly what happened - why he didn't bring her back to her mother.

It's really sad, especially this time of year.


----------



## Superiority Tails (Dec 20, 2006)

Yea. I hope this doesn't get in the way of you celebrating the holidays. It's really sad that he had to take a 3 year old with him like that. I wish that everyone could have the type of friends I have. I don't have a lot of them but the friends I do have are True. Good luck celebrating the holidays.


----------



## SS8282 (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks, ST.  I did have a nice holiday. Spent the time with family.

How was your holiday?


----------



## Superiority Tails (Dec 28, 2006)

Great. Had a lot of fun. Spent time with family and friends and had a good dinner.


----------

